# Should the wounds be reopened?



## lifechanges (May 18, 2013)

After 26 years we are different - or are we just ignoring each other?

We have decided to end our marriage. There is no longer the energy to make the effort from either of us.

Do I fully express what I feel and why I think we have arrived here? - OR - Do I focus on the divorce and let the past stay there?

Thanks for any words...


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Lifechanges,

I suppose the answer to that question lies within your own heart. You stated that you have both decided to end the marriage. Is it going to be an amicable split? Will expressing your feelings threaten that? Are there children involved that may benefit from an amicable split? If the decision has been made and talking about it will cause more harm than good, what's the point?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I would say let it go. You are both coming to this conclusion, so just focus on what needs to be done, and try and make the split as pain free as possible. I think going into the how's and why's is only going to be beating a dead horse.


----------



## lifechanges (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the words - My heart is broken that we are here.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Perhaps it would make you feel better to express your feelings as to why your marriage failed here. It won't change anything, but at least for me, it does help to be able to vent and express feelings here in a relatively safe place.


----------

